# Fewer than 20 fps with Electronic Shutter?



## JustMeOregon (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey folks, I just graduated from a 5D4 up to the R5, so the silent high-speed Electronic Shutter is totally new to me... Is there any way to dial-back the blazingly fast 20 fps speed? It seems that no matter what Drive Mode I select (other than "Single Shot" of course) I'm still getting the maximum of ~ 20 shots per second. The chart on page 910 of the R5's manual seems to indicate that this is the only available continuous shooting speed, regardless of which continuous Drive Mode is selected. If this is correct, is there any particular reason for this limitation? I can think of many instances where I would prefer to have _just_ 3 or 6 or 8 or 12 _silent_ shots per second...


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm afraid not. From the "Shutter Mode" options on Page 248 in the R5's Advanced User Guide v1:



> *Electronic*
> 
> Enables you to shoot without a shutter sound.
> In continuous shooting, the camera *always* shoots at high speed (up to approx. 20 shot/sec.). Also during continuous shooting, the white frame is displayed repeatedly.


----------



## digigal (Aug 24, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> Hey folks, I just graduated from a 5D4 up to the R5, so the silent high-speed Electronic Shutter is totally new to me... Is there any way to dial-back the blazingly fast 20 fps speed? It seems that no matter what Drive Mode I select (other than "Single Shot" of course) I'm still getting the maximum of ~ 20 shots per second. The chart on page 910 of the R5's manual seems to indicate that this is the only available continuous shooting speed, regardless of which continuous Drive Mode is selected. If this is correct, is there any particular reason for this limitation? I can think of many instances where I would prefer to have _just_ 3 or 6 or 8 or 12 _silent_ shots per second...


That's a very frustrating issue for me as well! Most situations I'm in when shooting wildlife, I would like to use a silent shutter, but do NOT need or want 20 shots/second. It's totally impractical to go through that many photos when doing a shoot where you want multiple shots of different angles but there may not be such rapid movement that you need 20 fps to capture it and, as you say--3-12 would be more than adequate. It would be nice if this is something that could be addressed in software options. Because of this, I have not used electronic shutter. The other issue I have with the electronic shutter is that when I'm using it, I'm so busy concentrating on maintaining focus on the object I'm photographing that it's hard to keep track of how many shot's I'm taking because there is no audible feedback from the camera and the little flashing band around the picture is totally ignored by me when I'm concentrating on some minute area of focus in the picture or action I'm following. 
Catherine


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2020)

That is surprising to me, My R in silent mode 2 still has the full range of shutter options available including a single shot.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 24, 2020)

Typical difference between 1-series and 5-series this. With very 1-series you can choose one fps at a time between 1 and max for both H and L burst modes.

I agree 20 should at least be optional 5 and 10 and 20.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 24, 2020)

Yep. The R5 is crippled, it goes too fast and you can't slow it down.  All kidding aside, this seems like a reasonable request to me. That doesn't mean Canon will think it's reasonable.


----------



## digigal (Aug 24, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Yep. The R5 is crippled, it goes too fast and you can't slow it down.  All kidding aside, this seems like a reasonable request to me. That doesn't mean Canon will think it's reasonable.


If they can't put a throttle on this thing, I'm going to have to buy a new laptop, desktop, Drobo, and jump to a 1 GB CF Express Card--the R5 will end up being the cheapest part of the whole package!


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 24, 2020)

digigal said:


> [..] jump to a 1 GB CF Express Card[..]



That can store a whopping 20 R5 pictures, about 1 second


----------



## AlanF (Aug 24, 2020)

digigal said:


> If they can't put a throttle on this thing, I'm going to have to buy a new laptop, desktop, Drobo, and jump to a 1 GB CF Express Card--the R5 will end up being the cheapest part of the whole package!


It's worse than that. I, most probably like you, take several shots of each subject and if each one is a small burst, then the amount of time spent sorting through a day's shoot just takes so much time. I am currently finding 10 fps overwhelming and cut back to 7 fps for much of the time as I can keep that down to 1 or 2 shots per quick press.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 24, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Typical difference between 1-series and 5-series this



That, and the $3,000 premium.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It's worse than that. I, most probably like you, take several shots of each subject and if each one is a small burst, then the amount of time spent sorting through a day's shoot just takes so much time. I am currently finding 10 fps overwhelming and cut back to 7 fps for much of the time as I can keep that down to 1 or 2 shots per quick press.




I run into this myself but have conditioned my workflow to be able to distinguish between "pose changes" and pick a favorite or two, delete the rest, and then move to the next "pose" very quickly.

I use FastStone and it's very fast - large thumbnails on the left - preview on the right - screen-block-delete.

You have your own way I'm sure but this really cut down the results of shooting with the 7D2 or even the 5D4.

I was shooting one day and a lady was around the same area - it was a huge heron roost - and she heard my shutter clacking away. BIFs ya know. She asked me if "all those are pictures" and I said "they sure are..." She asked me why I was taking so many pictures and I started talking about wing position and sequences and other things.

Her eyes glazed over and she said she always gets perfect pictures and that I should try an iPhone.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 24, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Typical difference between 1-series and 5-series this. With very 1-series you can choose one fps at a time between 1 and max for both H and L burst modes.
> 
> I agree 20 should at least be optional 5 and 10 and 20.



This has always been one of my biggest bugbears with Canon. There's no reason for this restriction and it would solve a lot of buffer issues.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 24, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> Hey folks, I just graduated from a 5D4 up to the R5, so the silent high-speed Electronic Shutter is totally new to me... Is there any way to dial-back the blazingly fast 20 fps speed? It seems that no matter what Drive Mode I select (other than "Single Shot" of course) I'm still getting the maximum of ~ 20 shots per second. The chart on page 910 of the R5's manual seems to indicate that this is the only available continuous shooting speed, regardless of which continuous Drive Mode is selected. If this is correct, is there any particular reason for this limitation? I can think of many instances where I would prefer to have _just_ 3 or 6 or 8 or 12 _silent_ shots per second...



I rented a 1dx3 last week and didn't bother to change the ES drive speed. After importing the pictures I noticed that I had a lot of places where I held down the shutter for 3-4 seconds. On my RP that gives me like 10 shots, not 82. When my R5 arrives I need to learn to stop doing that


----------



## digigal (Sep 7, 2020)

I met with a Canon Technical Rep for 30 min on Fri to discuss anything I wanted to about my R5 or anything I needed help with. One thing I mentioned to him was that I and other people would very much like to see options such as 5, 10, 15 clicks as possibilities for the electronic shutter and Not just the fixed 20 FPS as it currently stands. He was keeping a list of suggestions to take back to corporate HQ and wrote that down so hope to see that in the future. He didn't seem to think that would be difficult.He was a fabulous guy and so knowledgable--was able to explain where I would see the difference between the RAW and cRAW files. (He was a math major and had studied the patents and said it was incredibly complicated)
Catherine


----------



## KenG (Sep 7, 2020)

Does anyone know if the R6 has identical animal eye tracking to R5. I saw a review where it said the R6 animal eye tracking was not all that good


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 7, 2020)

digigal said:


> I met with a Canon Technical Rep for 30 min on Fri to discuss anything I wanted to about my R5 or anything I needed help with. One thing I mentioned to him was that I and other people would very much like to see options such as 5, 10, 15 clicks as possibilities for the electronic shutter and Not just the fixed 20 FPS as it currently stands. He was keeping a list of suggestions to take back to corporate HQ and wrote that down so hope to see that in the future. He didn't seem to think that would be difficult.He was a fabulous guy and so knowledgable--was able to explain where I would see the difference between the RAW and cRAW files. (He was a math major and had studied the patents and said it was incredibly complicated)
> Catherine


All 1 series cameras have allowed you to custom set the fps in high and low continuous for a long time.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 7, 2020)

KenG said:


> Does anyone know if the R6 has identical animal eye tracking to R5. I saw a review where it said the R6 animal eye tracking was not all that good


I’ve seen a couple of videos where it was mentioned that there are differences. I tried to ask this several times, but every official and person I asked said they’re identical, took a while before there was made some occasional adjustments to that statement. I never really believed they were identical. Processing power, higher mp and higher number of AF points with the R5, and then the R6 has 0.5 ev better lowlight. My guess is that there absolutely are some differences.


----------



## KenG (Sep 11, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I’ve seen a couple of videos where it was mentioned that there are differences. I tried to ask this several times, but every official and person I asked said they’re identical, took a while before there was made some occasional adjustments to that statement. I never really believed they were identical. Processing power, higher mp and higher number of AF points with the R5, and then the R6 has 0.5 ev better lowlight. My guess is that there absolutely are some differences.


I think you might be right, we will never know until someone who has access to both models and does some serious testing


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 12, 2020)

KenG said:


> I think you might be right, we will never know until someone who has access to both models and does some serious testing



Or does some vig(g)orous testing


----------

